# Home Buying Resources



## mackiee (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi All,

I am looking at purchasing my first home in the coming months. I am the type of person that needs to know every detail before commiting to a purchase, especially a purchase as large as a house.

Now I've read alot of the posts on this forum and have learned quite a bit so far. I was wondering if anyone had any home buying resources (book recommendations, websites) or tips that they could share with me and anyone else looking to purchase a new house.
Thanks


----------



## iherald (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm not sure where you live, but in Toronto they have home buying workshops done by a group at remax. It was informative. I ended up not using their services, but like you figured it couldn't hurt to learn a little more.


----------



## Taxsaver (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi Iherald. I'm interested in attending one of these Remax workshops.


----------



## leslie (May 25, 2009)

Your local library will probably have quite a number of books on the process and how to write the offer, etc. My local branch did. They gave me a good enough education that I caught the bad wording the agent tried to force on me. When they refused to write the offer I wanted to make, I wrote it myself and cut them out of their fees.


----------



## canadianbanks (Jun 5, 2009)

This is a must resource for first-time home buyers

http://www.greaterfool.ca


----------



## iherald (Apr 18, 2009)

I don't work for Re/Max, but as I said I did to to the seminar. Here is the information:

http://www.buyerworkshop.com/


----------



## svmagnum (Jul 21, 2009)

Hello 
I dont know if it will help but here are two resources you might find useful. 

http://www.RateBot.ca -- lowest mortgage rates

and 

http://www.yourestate.ca Lots of different stuff about real estate in general there.


----------



## paulkoshy (Apr 6, 2009)

Just as a heads up - I went to the buyers workshop (linked above) and it was really informative - it was very informative, and very low pressure - they are obviously trying to get you to go with them but they offer very impartial information.


----------



## Shayne (Apr 3, 2009)

Try the CHMC and Genworth websites. You will get some good information.


----------



## mackiee (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks for the info provided so far.

So far I found CMHC's website to be the most informative so far. They were helpful on the affordability of owning a house.

Too bad I am in the Ottawa area. I would have loved to go to that home buying workshop.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

A first time buyer should also view the 'glass half empty' opinion on current RE at:

www.greaterfool.ca


----------

